# Discussion around/about something



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Me he encontrado con bastantes contextos en los que se usa bastante _around_ en lugar de _about_ en el sentido de 'concerning/on the subject of', especialmente con 'issues around'.  Un ejemplo, para que sirva de contexto (puedo dar muchos más si es necesario):

_There was a discussion *around *sex and violence on TV._

Mi pregunta es:

-Si se usa _about_ en esta frase: ¿habría alguna diferencia? Se traducirían ambos como 'sobre/acerca de', ¿no? Lo que me han dicho es que _around_ sería más como 'somehow connected with' y _about_ como 'directly concerned with', pero no entiendo bien la diferencia y no lo sé aplicar en la práctica. También, según me han dicho, parece que depende de la intención del hablante.

-¿Se trata de un uso habitual? En el diccionario no viene recogida esta acepción de _around_ en particular.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## chacahua

A mí no me suena nada "nativo" este uso de _around_. Quizás se escuche fuera de eeuu, no sé. ¿Dónde lo escuchaste/viste? Bueno, lo entiendo, y sí debe tener el mismo significado de _about_​. Pero nunca lo oigo yo.

ACTUALIZACIÓN: Leí con más cuidado cómo te lo han explicado, y, aunque no me gusta todavía este uso, creo entender lo de "Lo que me han dicho es que _around _sería más como_ 'somehow connected with'_ y_ about _como _'directly concerned with.'" _No debes preocuparte nada de cómo aplicarlo tú (_opino_). Por ejemplo, en la vida no lo he usado yo, y en ningún momento he sufrido por ello. Si lo escuchas, es igual que _about_ o _on the theme of_, y yo no creo que haya que pensarlo más.

A ver qué digan los otros...


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Chacahua.

Esto viene de un documento que me presté a revisar; provenía de Australia. En realidad, veo ahora que la mayoría de mis investigaciones son inglés británico/australiano; simplemente con introducir en Google: 'issues/discussions around' salen muchos resultados fiables. Doy solo dos ejemplos ('issues'):


> The social enterprise model is a vehicle that could help address _*issues around* _Aboriginal employment and business opportunities, a Melbourne seminar has been told. Fuente:_ www.probonoaustralia.com.au._





> The upcoming conference will address _*issues around *_data retention and data security. Fuente:_ics.ie._



Pero ahora mismo creo que puede ser simplemente un 'nuevo' uso de _around=concerning _(¿quizás inglés británico?) porque yo tampoco le veo diferencia alguna.

Un saludo.


----------



## FromPA

Your last 2 examples both include the phrase "the issues around,"  which makes more sense to me because they are not referring to the subject itself, but to the issues related/connected to the subject or surrounding the subject.  Your first example - _There was a discussion *around *sex and violence on TV - sounds strange to me._


----------



## blasita

Thanks a lot, FromPA. That's what I don't get. So, wouldn't that _around_ be synonymous with _about_ there? How would you translate _around_ then (maybe: _temas/problemas relacionados con X)_?
I can't understand why those examples sound natural and right but my first example sounds strange.


----------



## chacahua

FromPA said:


> Your last 2 examples both include the phrase "the issues around,"  which makes more sense to me because they are not referring to the subject itself, but to the issues related/connected to the subject or surrounding the subject.  Your first example - _There was a discussion *around *sex and violence on TV - sounds strange to me._




This makes all the difference. With _issues *around*_, what you are saying is basically _issues *surrounding/**close to/related to*_. This _does_ make sense to me, and although the difference is subtle (ergo, blasita's originial confusion), there is a difference. _About_ would basically translate as _sobre_, whereas this use of _around_ - to me anyway - is more like _alrededor de_/_relacionado con_, or something along those lines.


----------



## chacahua

blasita said:


> Thanks a lot, FromPA. That's what I don't get. So, wouldn't that _around_ be synonymous with _about_ there? How would you translate _around_ then (maybe: _temas/problemas relacionados con X)_?
> I can't understand why those examples sound natural and right but my first example sounds strange.



This strikes me as something so subtle that it may not be worth your time trying to find any strong logic in it (others may differ, for sure). The native speaker in me grasps the difference, but more at a "gut" level than a cerebral one. That very few native speakers could explain this well even to themselves should tell you that it's probably not worth too much trouble. I would say that you should probably stick to _about_ except in cases where your confident that _around_ will work, because _about_ will always work well enough. When you hear/see _around_​ used like this, think nothing of it -- it doesn't really matter. IMHO!


----------



## mirx

Comments around the sex scandal have made it to the front page....
Comments about the sex scandal have made it to the front page...

Around: relacionados con, concernientes, e incluso "alrededor".
About: sobre, acerca de.

Y no, no son intercambiables pero a veces pueden ser overlapping. Think of around as "surrounding the issue of..."


----------



## k-in-sc

Why would you use "around," which sounds odd, when you could use "about," which sounds fine?


----------



## highway32south

If you always use "about," you'll be correct 99% of the time. If you use "around," you might be right 1% of the time.


----------



## chacahua

mirx said:


> Comments around the sex scandal have made it to the front page....
> Comments about the sex scandal have it to the front page...
> 
> Around: relacionados con, concernientes, e incluso "alrededor".
> About: sobre, acerca de.
> 
> Y no, no son intercambiables pero a veces pueden ser overlapping. Think of around as "surrounding the issue of..."



Concuerdo con casi todo esto, pero.......... En tu ejemplo "Comments around the sex scandal have made it to the front page....," me suena mejor _surrounding_. Reconozco que dices casi lo mismo ("Think of around as "surrounding the issue of..."), pero mi punto es que aquí tampoco usaría _around_. En su lugar, usaría _surrounding_. De hecho, me parece que en general _surrounding_ funciona mejor que _around_ (y lo oigo mucho más). Dice lo mismo, y sin la ambigüedad de _around_. Y, como han dicho ya varios, para la gente cuya lengua materna no es el inglés, si hay cualquier duda, _about_ siempre va a funcionar, aunque no tenga siempre el matiz preciso que pueda 
estar buscando uno.

Si sabe uno que desea decir, como dices tú, _ relacionados con, concernientes, alrededor de_ - y no _sobre, acerca de -_ sí que es más preciso usar _surrounding_ en lugar de _about_.


----------



## mirx

chacahua said:


> no tenga siempre el matiz preciso que pueda
> estar buscando uno.


Esto es lo que marca la diferencia, creo que Blasita quiere encontrar ese matiz precisamente, mi recomendación es que siga leyendo y vea cuándo sí y cuándo no. Y por cierto a mi no me suena extraño ni mal "around" pero bien pueda ser que estoy muy acostumbtrado a la jerga periodística.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Agree with chacahua that "surrounding" sounds better than "around." I don't know about the UK, but "around" is not normally used in news articles here.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos.

Me encontré con un _around _usado como _about _en una traducción hace algunos días; como no es mi lengua materna y me encantaría dominarla, investigué, encontré cientos de ejemplos similares y vi que no me cuadraba. Consulté algunos libros, internet y demás, y no veía claro el uso de _around_ con el significado de_ about_.

En fin, era más fácil de lo que creía y resulta que había ya un estudio al respecto (un amigo me ha dado este enlace): Macmillan.

Sigo creyendo que mi pregunta es interesante. Ojalá haya más comentarios sobre el tema porque todavía no tengo claro cuándo se puede usar _around_ como _about_ y cuándo no.

Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Me llamó la atención el primer # de Blasita, donde pregunta _'Se traducirían ambos como 'sobre/acerca de'_,...
Curiosamente, en español también tenemos esas dos, y no creo que se pueda decir que son idénticas. La diferencia puede ser en el registro ('acerca de' es algo más refinado que 'sobre') y sospecho que es la misma diferencia en inglés. 
Es cierto que 'around', relacionado a 'surrounding' tiene intención de englobar los 360 grados. "Sobre" es más puntual (como le dicen ahora).


----------



## FromPA

I don't think it's a matter of register in English.  I think it might be a matter of regional usage.  The example that Blasita cites in post 1 is something that just sounds wrong to me, but since Blasita seems to have found numerous examples, I have to assume it is normal usage somewhere.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Me llamó la atención el primer # de Blasita, donde pregunta _'Se traducirían ambos como 'sobre/acerca de'_,... Curiosamente, en español también tenemos esas dos, y no creo que se pueda decir que son idénticas. La diferencia puede ser en el registro ('acerca de' es algo más refinado que 'sobre') y sospecho que es la misma diferencia en inglés.



Sí, ambos son sinónimos en general en español (al menos en el ejemplo que di). Es interesante lo que comentas del registro: ¿o sea, que tú crees que _around_ es "más refinado" entonces? Gracias, Duvi.

Thank you, FromPA. Yes, I've found lots of information but I'm having problems understanding it. Hope you all can help.


----------



## chacahua

blasita said:


> En fin, era más fácil de lo que creía y resulta que había ya un estudio al respecto (un amigo me ha dado este enlace) Macmillan
> 
> Sigo creyendo que mi pregunta es interesante. Ojalá haya más comentarios sobre el tema porque todavía no tengo claro cuándo se puede usar _around_ como _about_ y cuándo no.



Leí el enlace y para mí explica mucho. Explica que que su uso frecuente es algo medio novedoso, con orígenes en el RU. También opinan ahí que es otra manera de decir "surrounding," algo que varios han dicho aquí. Leyéndolo, sigo creyendo que si uno lo entiende como un sustituto de "surrounding," se aclara mucho. 

En cualquier caso, quién desee comentar más en este hilo, que lea primero la página de ese enlace, y los comentarios, también. Dicen mucho.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, my takeaway was that it's mainly British, it's fairly recent and there's no real reason for it.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, my takeaway was that it's mainly British, it's fairly recent and there's no real reason for it.



And this comments makes someone a wonderful lexicographer! ( )


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, say what?


----------



## blasita

chacahua said:


> Sigo creyendo que mi pregunta es interesante. [...] En cualquier caso, quien desee comentar más en este hilo, creo que sería de ayuda leer primero la página de ese enlace, y los comentarios, también. Dicen mucho.



Muchas gracias por tu comentario y consideración, Chacahua. Yo todavía estoy intentando digerir toda esa información, la verdad ...


----------



## inib

Having read everyone's comments, as well as Blasita's link, I'm obviously wrong, but my first interpretation of "a discussion around sex and violence" would have been a discussion which tries to avoid, or at least sidestep as much as possible, the subject of sex and violence. I will have to update my English!


----------



## duvija

inib said:


> Having read everyone's comments, as well as Blasita's link, I'm obviously wrong, but my first interpretation of "a discussion around sex and violence" would have been a discussion which tries to avoid, or at least sidestep as much as possible, the subject of sex and violence. I will have to update my English!



Uh! so it's not British English? Really? 
Then it 'has to be' register. What other choices do we have?


----------



## FromPA

If I understand the term "register" correctly - using different vocabulary depending on social context - I really don't think it's register.  I think it's just a matter of evolving usage in different regions.  Prepositions are funny things.  In  New York people "wait on line (queue)" while in Philadelphia, we "wait in line."  I would never say "wait on line" regardless of the social context, so the usage is not a matter of register, it's just that New Yorkers talk funny.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Inib. Tu opinión es siempre importante, y en este caso aún más ya que parece ser un uso británico. No creo que estés equivocada, como tampoco creo que los demás lo estén: simplemente parece que puede haber distintas interpretaciones en algunos casos (lo que sí es curioso, pero no tan raro en el interesante mundo de los idiomas).

Coincido con FromPA en que puede ser simplemente una evolución de un uso de una preposición en particular. Este nuevo uso parece que puede tener sus raíces en el periodismo (supuestamente en el RU). Sin embargo, creo que no está ni mucho menos tan extendido como me pareció en un principio, y que quizás esté restringido a determinados contextos, regiones y hablantes. ¿Será una moda pasajera? ¿Pasará _around_ a usarse siempre como sinónimo de_ about_ también en estos casos? Supongo que el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## mirx

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias, Inib. Tu opinión es siempre importante, y en este caso aún más ya que parece ser un uso británico. No creo que estés equivocada, como tampoco creo que los demás lo estén: simplemente parece que puede haber distintas interpretaciones en algunos casos (lo que sí es curioso, pero no tan raro en el interesante mundo de los idiomas).
> 
> Coincido con FromPA en que puede ser simplemente una evolución de un uso de una preposición en particular. Este nuevo uso parece que puede tener sus raíces en el periodismo (supuestamente en el RU). Sin embargo, creo que no está ni mucho menos tan extendido como me pareció en un principio, y que quizás esté restringido a determinados contextos, regiones y hablantes. ¿Será una moda pasajera? ¿Pasará _around_ a usarse siempre como sinónimo de_ about_ también en estos casos? Supongo que el tiempo lo dirá.



Aunque quizá sea más prevalente en el periodismo inglés, hay infinidad de artículos gringos con la misma estructura. Tampoco creo que sea algo muy reciente, lo que pueda ser más novedoso es el incremento en su uso, pero la construcción con "around" en sí.


----------



## SevenDays

Parece que *discussion around* pertenece a la misma categoría de *center around* --- *idioms*, cuyo significado lo establece el uso (como sinónimos de _discussion about_ y _center on_) y no lo que aporta cada palabra por si misma; pero cuesta acostumbrarse a este uso de "around", incluso con el matiz de "completeness" que menciona el enlace de blasita.


----------



## blasita

Muy interesante. Muchas gracias, Seven y Mirx.


----------

